# 4Seating.com



## Jester (Oct 10, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with these guys? I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on some seats (six total) and I need to know if anyone has had any experience with www.4seating.com. 

Would greatly appreciate any feedback. Tks.

Jester


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe most folks here deal with Roman at Ultimate - rtheaters.com.


----------

